# Post up pics of your OCD/organized stash



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

There are lots of awesome, massive stashes on here but i'm curious to see who has the most organized.

So if you're OCD then post up some pics of your stash!!! 

I'm not super OCD or anything but my humble desktop got a quick reorganization yesterday ... so here are some pics since I figured I couldn't ask for pics without posting a few myself. (as always, apologies for the poor pic quality lol).


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

As much as I would love my humi to be as organized as I can see it in my imagination, it's just not big enough! I already told my wife that the first house we buy WILL have a small walk in (which means I'll have to buy many, many more cigars.


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

my cigars are neatly stacked, but i cant say they're organized. i'm sure some people will laugh at my "collection"


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Russell Pta said:


> my cigars are neatly stacked, but i cant say they're organized. i'm sure some people will laugh at my "collection"


There aint nothin' wrong with that bro. :smoke:

I do see that somebody is a maduro whore though. 8)


----------



## Russell Pta (Jun 28, 2010)

once you go black... 

i keep my naturals in the top tray. all 5-6 of em


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Russell Pta said:


> once you go black...


That's what I hear... Just watch out for the Indonesia stuff. You have to cut them sideways.


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Bump ... because i know there have to be some meticulous bastages out there who have their stashes organized to the letter!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's most of my stash as of today... I have about 50 sticks en route in the next two weeks... I'll update then. Please note, I don't have any "high-end stuff" as I'm still a n00b and don't want to chance spending $20 on one cigar when I can get 2 or 3 I really like for that same $20.
*The Olivas have their spot in the top shelf of my one, desktop humidor. *








*Cains and Nubs are the top shelf in my humi with drawers. I have about 20 more Cains and Nubs en route.*








*Next are the Tats, Ambos Mundos, and La Riqueza*








*Then come the Diesels; UC, Shorty and Unlimited*








*More Diesel UCs, and MoW's*








*Next Shelf has Arturo Fuentes. Padrons are going in the next spot over but they won't show til Friday.*








*The bottom shelf has CAOs. I have the Americas, Brazilias and a lone La Traviata Maduro. *


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd post up pix of my stash but, I'm not OCD with them, and the pix would make someone with OCD have an anurism!


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Evonnida

HOLY CRAP dude! Awesome! You said you were a noob??

What kind of humi is that? and how do you humidify it?


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Here's most of my stash as of today... I have about 50 sticks en route in the next two weeks... I'll update then. Please note, I don't have any "high-end stuff" as I'm still a n00b and don't want to chance spending $20 on one cigar when I can get 2 or 3 I really like for that same $20.


That's one hell of a stash!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

8 months ago I cared. Now it's gotten out of hand and this humi is just another NC smokables humi. LOL.


----------



## saucy_jack (Aug 7, 2011)

Love those Joya's!


----------

